# Name The Artist Pictured



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the first one for you. Not too hard


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Iggy Pop - too easy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Little tougher for you. Need to know your guitar players here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And another one for you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And this one.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Little tougher for you. Need to know your guitar players here.


Coco Montoya?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert Fripp ??? He's usually a little cleaner cut than that, but it still looks like him.



GuitarsCanada said:


>


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And another one for you.


Hey, his pants match his guitar.......or his guitar matches his pants. No idea who he is.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Coco Montoya?


I say Coco Montoya too. But no question mark.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, the answer is in guitarscanada/guitar legends - Jake E Lee.



GuitarsCanada said:


>


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I say Coco Montoya too. But no question mark.


Never listened to him once as far as I know. Only sort of recognize him from seeing him in guitar mags and ads. He's almost always making _that_ face. LOL

Shawn


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Coco Montoya and Jake E Lee are correct (although a bit of cheating on Jake) Fripp is in-correct


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Missing name looks like Walter Becker of steely dan.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll second that Walter Becker.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Robert Fripp ??? He's usually a little cleaner cut than that, but it still looks like him.



Walter Becker - Steely Dan.

Brian


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Coco Montoya?


Definitely!!

Brian


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And another one for you.


Yngwie F'n Malmsteen?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And this one.


Walter Becker for sure


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Is the big guy playing lefty Leslie West of Mountain?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All have been identified now.

1) Iggy Pop
2) Coco Montoya
3) Jake E Lee
4) Walter Becker


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres another one for you old guys to puzzle over:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another one for you...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another one for you...


Andy Summers


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

That bassplayer looks like Dusty Hill, is that Billy Gibbons?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Andy Summers


If it is, geez he;s aged badly (at least in that pic)...looks as much to me like Clint Eastwood.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy Summers is correct


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is the first one for you. Not too hard


Isn't that Michael McDonald, the guy on MAD TV who plays the "Stuart" character?....

http://photos.latimes.com/backlot/gallery/madtv/2008/4/29/MADtv_Michael_McDonald_mannequin

--- D


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lol...separated at birth. Maybe thats a concept for a whole new thread...look-a-likes.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

jimsz said:


> That bassplayer looks like Dusty Hill, is that Billy Gibbons?


Good call, it is Billy Gibbons. I tried cropping the picture to make it a little less obvious that it was a 3 piece, but obviously I didn't crop enough!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay guess which fairly well known guitarist this is.

(And don't cheat by checking the link either :sport-smiley-002


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay guess which fairly well known guitarist this is.
> 
> (And don't cheat by checking the link either :sport-smiley-002


Looks like SRV....

--- D


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Good call, it is Billy Gibbons. I tried cropping the picture to make it a little less obvious that it was a 3 piece, but obviously I didn't crop enough!


The cigarette hanging out of Franks mouth would have gave it away. lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one may be a little tougher than it should be


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Space Ace!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> Looks like SRV....
> 
> --- D


I think it's Jimmy Page, he still stands like that!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Space Ace!


Good one Starbuck...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of my favorite composers and players


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I think it's Jimmy Page, he still stands like that!


:rockon2:kksjur:rockon2: Starbuck is the winner.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is that the Boston guy - Tom Scholz ?

He looks a little ... ummm ... "manic" in that picture.



GuitarsCanada said:


> One of my favorite composers and players


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> :rockon2:kksjur:rockon2: Starbuck is the winner.


Damn, should have gone with my first instinct. My usual answer to any guitar related question is "Jimmy Page". I thought I'd try to be smart for once.

--- D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom Scholz is correct :wave:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*This one should be easy*

This one should be really easy:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> This one should be really easy:


Derek Trucks. Never cared for SGs myself, but he makes his sound like anything he wants.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> This one should be really easy:


Angus Young???


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How about this one... (no right clicking)

:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)
> 
> :smile:


Eeee Gads, check out that hairdoo


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like he gets fashion tips from Don Cherry.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)
> 
> :smile:


My mom kinda gave this one away while I thought about it. 

"He looks like a young david bowie"

Here's a pretty easy one.










That's right! Hendrix! kqoct


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One more...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh man, that dude looks so familiar but I cannot think of a name to go with the face


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)
> 
> :smile:


I was gonna say Joni Mitchell ...........


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian Jones, of the Stones? 



Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Brian Jones, of the Stones?


You got the last name right, sorta.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)
> 
> :smile:


David Bowie?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> One more...


Mick Taylor?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And the prize goes to Mario.



mario said:


> Mick Taylor?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> My mom kinda gave this one away while I thought about it.
> 
> "He looks like a young david bowie"
> 
> ...


guy with the bass is kurt cobain.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

heres one fer ya


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

fraser said:


> guy with the bass is kurt cobain.


we have a weiner.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> we have a weiner.


well, more a sausage really:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> heres one fer ya


Tommy Bolin


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup its tommy.:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


>


I can't believe Zakk Wilde EVER looked like that!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Was he still overdoing the pinch harmonics way back then ? 9kkhhd




Starbuck said:


> I can't believe Zakk Wilde EVER looked like that!





Diablo said:


>


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I can't believe Zakk Wilde EVER looked like that!


Yup, good catch, I was thinking I had everyone stumped. Considering his bike/lumberjack/hillbilly persona (he's from New Jersey after all, not the South), it must kill him that these poseur metal pics are still floating around. Only similarity is the Gibson endorsement


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> heres one fer ya


yngwe malmsteen?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one... (no right clicking)
> 
> :smile:


Roger Daltrey..i think


----------

